# Neons vs Cardinals



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Aside from cardinals being slight bigger and having more red is there any big difference over a neon?
Is there any reasons to go for one over the other?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

From what I know. Cardinals are usually wild caught, hardier, larger, get more of a green shade, and more red.

I think most people go with Cardinals just because the more red and hardiness over the mass produced farm raised Neons?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Locally cardinals are double the price of neons.. (in kelowna)..so if i go with cardinals ill have to order them in.. so debating which route to go!


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm trying to decide this very issue. How about schooling behaviour? Would the two species school together?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Neon do not like a very high temp but cardinal can handle it better. If you have hatchet or discus or fish that like a high temp, cardinal is a better choice.
I like to keep hatchet at a high temp to keep them from ick, but that is just me.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Go with Cardinals! They last longer and are tougher than neons once they are properly acclimated. Make sure your tank is fully cycled before adding them. I guess that applies to any fish. Cardinals also school much nicer than neons. If you have both, I believe they will school together.
The extra red on these guys well worth the extra $.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

they are both hardy. It all depends where you get them. 

But as most already told you, cardinals will get you a much nicer red. Both will school together.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i saw a huge huge school of mixed in a large planted tank. they looked awesome together


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Well i just picked up 10 cardinals locally. Ill see how they do.. if all is well next week ill get a bunch more


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Cardinals are the way to go, Shift, rather than Neons, if you ever want to keep Discus with them, in that beautiful 84 gal Osaka you have.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks Paul! I some how ended up with another 10 after work... 20 cardinals and 2 neons in the school now!


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Right, that's decided for me then. Cardinals it is. The pictures look fantastic. Me want too!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Funny how easily you can spot the 2 neons in the first pic of post 11. The cardinals definitely make more of an impression.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Haha yep. I'm very happy with them. I think I'll add 10 more cardinals and a school of rummy nose (Greenfin - let me know when you order yours. I'll go in on an order with you)


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

You will probably find that the Neon, Cardinal and Rummynose will all school together. At least the Cardinals and Rummynose did in my 180g.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

There are three types of rummynose, the true rummynose has the most red and in my opinion is the most beautiful.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Good to know. I'll prob getting down from Charles... What ever he carries. I have a bunch from him in the past and they all did real well


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Great, Charles is a great guy and he carries great healthy fish. I love buying fish from him.
BTW, your tank looks great.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you! I gave it a big trim the other day as It was getting overgrown. I may thin out the middle back middle back of the hygrow and what every else and move the thin val type things to the back to open it up more


----------

